# Xscape Castleford Meeting 12 December 2004



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Not sure what the protocol is for arranging meetings but this was suggested so I though it might be worth seeing who would be up for this?

We could meet for an afternoon's boarding and then grab some food at Tootsies/Nandos/Frankie & Bennies etc...

12:00pm - 12 December 2004 - Xscape, Castleford, J32 M62 (you can see it from the turn off the Motorway on your left if you are comming from the Westbound carriage way. Its Signed off the roundabout and is 30 seconds off the junction.

Attending:

Loz180 + Sam
Harv
H + Ironing Board
_Joe1978_ (pending gate pass)
Tinman (Two Planks)

Dare I say, if you miss this you might be Board stupid!

RescueRangerTT


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan, Count me in


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Come on boarders of the TT world. this is your chance to combine Cars, Boards and Food in one day in the the UK not too far from many of your homes!

Get your names down.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

Go on then twist my arm, I'm in depending on date and time.

joe


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Count us in, depending on date as well !! early December is good 8) Howard


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sunday December 12th any good to you guys?

I should point out that there is a shopping mall accross the way and those with partners who don't fancy the boarding could always get a bit of xmas shopping in!


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Its good for me

Thanks


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm in!! what kind of boarding :?: :?: :?: 
the wife's bringing her iron with her [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

I want to be in I'll need to order a pass from the missus.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Excellent. keep an eye on the first post for who's coming. My Girlfriend is taking lessons prior to our January trip to the alps (her first!) So it would be great to show her varing levels of expertise...

Looking forward to much falling down and some snow ball fights!


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't snow board but I do ski :wink: Is that still OK to come along :?:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Of course it is!! you'll find no predjudice here!

You name is on the list and we'll see you there


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Loz, sorry I can't make this date as I will be in Prague!

Next time though...


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Okay Mate,

Only problem with Prague: One weekend away = one Months worth of trips to "THE" clinic!   

Have a good'un


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Count me in, just let me know the details once they're finalised. Look forward to meeting you all.

Cheers

James


----------

